

GCHQ head says tech firms 'in denial' on terrorism - smackay
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-29891285

======
iandanforth
In other news, people use their mouths to express ideas which GCHQ objects to.
Mouths said to be "in denial."

------
AlyssaRowan
Privacy activists say GCHQ 'in denial' about mass surveillance. :)

(Seriously, they're lying to the Prime Minister about it, and they're still
doing it. They've gone rogue.)

